# Experiencia  Free Space Optics (FSO)



## carlos07 (Nov 19, 2006)

Buenas tardes,

	Me encuentro haciendo un trabajo acerca de FSO (free space optics) y he querido hacer una demostracion simple del principio  construyendo un simple emisor (resistencia, condensador, laser) y un receptor (resistencia, fotodetector)  para transmitir un señal (por ej. radio)  y no logro que funcione (tampoco soy de los buenos en electronica), alguien tiene  intento hacer algo parecido?, alguna sugerencia?, desde ya muchisimas gracias por vuestra colaboracion! 


Carlos De Jesus


----------



## ruli.raul (Nov 19, 2006)

mira, no estoy seguro de como hacerlo, pero para transmitir con cualquier tipo de luz tienen que ser datos digitales, o sea unos y ceros, es el mejor sistema porque no tiene interferencias raras ni nada, por otro lado no te conviene usar luz infrarroja emitida por unos leds tipo los del control remoto de la tele. digo porque no te haria falta alinearlos. no se si estas atado a algun requerimiento en tu trabajo... sino en vez de audio usa un 555 para generar un tono en el tranmisor y un 566 o 567 para recibirlo y que eso active una salida de control. no se si tiene que ser muy complicado.. espero te sirva da ayuda..


----------



## carlos07 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, tampoco explique bien lo que tengo ...

Emisor: recibe el señal y lo coloco en un sumador  (como la linea esta desadaptada gran parte de la potencia se pierde), de alli lo ligo directamente al dispositivo laser pero no funciona (el sumador rebaja de demasiado la corriente), con un LED funciona pero no es lo que quiero, por la parte del receptor esta todo bien. Quiza esto se resolveria con um amplificador de corriente, pero no lo se hacer, voy a ver si busco en internet algo! Gracias por tu colaboracion!


----------



## ruli.raul (Nov 20, 2006)

fijate si te sirve, al parecer lo que hace es modular el laser y sobre la onda modulada monta una señal de audio igual que las transmisiones de radiofrecuencia, esta en ingles pero tiene información util. saludos.   avisame si te sirvio.
http://captain.haddock.8m.com/laser/laser1.html


----------

